# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  A tradhton antari/e  me siper ?

## Lulke

Si e imagjinoni personin siper jush? 

Eshte besnik, tradheton apo keni ndonje mendim tjeter rreth personalitetit te tij ndaj partenerit/es? Me shpresen qe mos kalojme ne ofendime , :shkelje syri:  kalofshim bukur. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## JuliusB

Offfff te tradhtuar offf

----------


## Sayan2003

Ky m'duket djal per shpi , pa llafe shum dhe nikoqir. Nuk osht nga ato cuna qe tradhtojn.

----------


## Lulke

Nuk e njof pothuaj hic por meqe dha ate mendim per jul them se tradhton . :perqeshje:

----------


## Sayan2003

> Nuk e njof pothuaj hic por meqe dha ate mendim per jul them se tradhton .


Nuk e disha qe opinionet u japkan nbaz t'njofmes. Po me qe Julius osht cun i nershem dhe te njifka mir them qe ti tradhto qe i lu fen  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Lulke

Haha e disha qe do keqkuptoheshe. :ngerdheshje:  ok pra do t lexoj cik me thelle t'kem nje opinion t sakt per ty pra. Momentalisht mbeshtes ate qe thash mo nalt . :ngerdheshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Lulka jo. Se ka frike kur mendon se mund te sillen si vetvetja. Ne rast se e tradhetojne,tradhtari eshte mire te ndryshoj seks me vetdije,per te mos aritur ne torturimin me detyrim.

----------

Lulke (27-03-2015)

----------


## Sayan2003

> Lulka jo. Se ka frike kur mendon se mund te sillen si vetvetja. Ne rast se e tradhetojne,tradhtari eshte mire te ndryshoj seks me vetdije,per te mos aritur ne torturimin me detyrim.


Serafimo na bone lomsh. Mo na fut n'filozofi ktu amon. Fol troc , un p.sh them qe ty qejfi ta ka po sta var kush  :ngerdheshje:

----------

SERAFIM DILO (27-03-2015)

----------


## Lulke

Hahaha Sero . Thua e Kupton njeri ( un po ska diskutim ) qe tradhton lulka apo jo sipas teje ? :Mos:   :ngerdheshje:   sa per ty : jooooooo nuk tradhton .

----------

SERAFIM DILO (27-03-2015)

----------


## Lulke

> Serafimo na bone lomsh. Mo na fut n'filozofi ktu amon. Fol troc , un p.sh them qe ty qejfi ta ka po sta var kush


Kjo tregon qi se njifke mire , :ngerdheshje:  ai nuk tradhton se sgjen me tmire se ajo qe ka. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## toni54

po sigurt....

----------


## Lulke

Nese dashuria e tij do ishte reciproke jam e sigurte qe ky sdo e tradhetonte kurre.

----------


## toni54

....qfar sigurije ke ndaj meje

----------


## Lulke

Nuk jam un e dashura jote lol .

----------


## Sayan2003

> Kjo tregon qi se njifke mire ,: ai nuk tradhton se sgjen me tmire se ajo qe ka.


Hiqja forumin serafimit nja nje jav ti dhe hajde flasim bashk ne  :ngerdheshje:  . Rroft Albo qe ru antaret me mos me u bo kurva e kurvare  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## toni54

normal ...nga ke kriju kete bindje qe sme duket aq e kthjellet

----------


## Lulke

Sayan   Hahahaha un se njof nga forumi Seron . :ngerdheshje:  He ke akoma koment ? :perqeshje:  Albo po i prish familjaret dhe jo vetem ai (por jo Seron ) .  P.s. Toni  po te njof me pra kot sflas.

----------

Sayan2003 (27-03-2015)

----------


## Sayan2003

> Sayan   Hahahaha un se njof nga forumi Seron . He ke akoma koment ? Albo po i prish familjaret dhe jo vetem ai (por jo Seron ) .  P.s. Toni  po te njof me pra kot sflas.


Moj po them per dashnore prej verteti se keshtu virtual Serafimi ka harem si sulltani  :ngerdheshje:

----------

Lulke (27-03-2015)

----------


## Lulke

Bobo kjo sdurohet. :Mos:   Sero xhir thot ky kshu ? :ngerdheshje:  paraqitu edhe m'difto po ky ka a ska ? :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Sayan2003

> Bobo kjo sdurohet.  Sero xhir thot ky kshu ?paraqitu edhe m'difto po ky ka a ska ?


Mos m'thuj qe e ka grun antare forumi se e thyu n'mes serafimin  :ngerdheshje:

----------

